# Anwendung starten



## Richard (29. Aug 2003)

Wie kann ich machen das durch ein Link eine Anwendung gestartet wird?
Er versucht die Datei immer runter zu laden


----------



## der gute (1. Sep 2003)

Hi,
was willst du machen?

Programm(cgi) oder Script auf dem Server starten einfach die URL angeben.

Programm auf dem Client starten geht nicht.

Gruß


----------



## DTR (1. Sep 2003)

Das währe ja noch schöner, wenn ich durch das klicken eines Linkes irgend ein Programm auf meinem Rechner starten würde ohen vorherige abfrage, ob ich das überhaupt will. Da währen ja Tür und Tor offen für jederman.


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (31. Jan 2004)

Aber wie man ein Prog auf dem Server startet, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------

